# vizualization software



## Dreadpoet (Apr 9, 2010)

Is there a way to insert uses of music visualization software into a powerpoint? (like those found on winamp and other music players) My music director is wanting to move seamlessly from a powerpoint slide presentation to a projection of cheesy music visualization in the back ground...

mabey a way to make a movie of the visualization and then put the movie into powerpoint to make that happen? I do not quite know the best route here.


----------



## Kee (Apr 9, 2010)

Dreadpoet said:


> mabey a way to make a movie of the visualization and then put the movie into powerpoint to make that happen?



That is one way to do it. I found a freeware application for this purpose > AviScreen Classic Freeware download and review - capture screen activity from SnapFiles < (but not tested). If the program wont record full screen, you could just crop it a bit in a video editing tool afterward..Either way, there should be no problem finding a free application for this purpose.

Anyway;

I would preferably used a hardware or software video mixer to do this. 

Hope this helps & good luck!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 9, 2010)

You could probably hyperlink to Media Player in a slide in PowerPoint and just have that as your visualization. I have done this with videos that I couldn't imbed into PP, so I don't see why it wouldn't work for the music visualization.


----------



## RICZED (Apr 10, 2010)

Dreadpoet said:


> Is there a way to insert uses of music visualization software into a powerpoint? (like those found on winamp and other music players) My music director is wanting to move seamlessly from a powerpoint slide presentation to a projection of cheesy music visualization in the back ground...
> 
> mabey a way to make a movie of the visualization and then put the movie into powerpoint to make that happen? I do not quite know the best route here.


 make avi movie of visualization save it to desk top open power point click insert select movie from desk top. Movie is now in power point slide. You cant insert software.


----------

